

Why and how Apple killed the 9.99 ebook - ashishbharthi
http://gizmodo.com/5465323/why-and-how-apple-killed-the-999-ebook

======
blahedo
Nice analysis. tl;dr version: Apple sells hardware, Amazon sells eBooks, and
publishers sell content; by seducing the publishers with the promise of
variably-pricing their content, Apple sells more hardware and knocks Amazon
off its pedestal. Amazon, consumers, and possibly the publishers lose; Apple
wins.

